# Chocolate foam and raspberries Rec.



## kadesma (Mar 2, 2006)

This is like an instant chocolate mousse..Yummy 

1-pint raspberries
1-2 Tab. sugar
2-Tab. raspberry or orange liqueur
3-oz. bittersweet or semisweet chocolate
 1/2-c. mascarpone, room temp
2-c. heavy cream
chocolate shavings for garnish

1-Chill a large bowl and your beaters at least a half hour before needed
2-toss raspberries with sugar and liqueur in med bowl and set aside
2a-melt chocolate then stir til smooth and let cool for about 15 min.then with a spatula fold in the mascarpone
3-get out the chilled bowl and beaters and whip the cream
4-with spatula fold half of cream into the chocolate mixture, reserve the other half of the cream for topping.
5- spoon the chocolate cream into parfait glasses. Layer with raspberries. Spoon on the remaining chocolate cream. Top with whipped cream. Garnish with chocolate shavings..Serve right away..
Serves 8 if you're lucky 

enjoy,
kadesma


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 2, 2006)

Mmmm... this sounds so good! You probably need fresh raspberries for this to be best though, right? Frozen is about all i can get right now... might have to wait until summer to try this recipe. 

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 2, 2006)

I have to spread reputation!! 
kadesma, you just keep coming up with them.
I have a new recipe,but, I want to make it before I post it. I want to be able to put TNT!! It's a different kind of thumbprint cookie.


----------



## callie (Mar 2, 2006)

YUM!  Thanks, kadesma!!!  I'm drooling just reading this recipe


----------



## kadesma (Mar 2, 2006)

grumblebee said:
			
		

> Mmmm... this sounds so good! You probably need fresh raspberries for this to be best though, right? Frozen is about all i can get right now... might have to wait until summer to try this recipe.
> 
> Thanks for sharing...


Hi Grumblebee,
I've only used the fresh, but, since they do have a liqueur on them why could'nt you try using frozen if you drain them a bit..I'll try them sometime and see.  Glad you like the recipe.

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Mar 2, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I have to spread reputation!!
> kadesma, you just keep coming up with them.
> I have a new recipe,but, I want to make it before I post it. I want to be able to put TNT!! It's a different kind of thumbprint cookie.


Texas,
Thanks, I love making things for my family and having them say oh ma that was good  Then being able to share is nice too.
I love jam thumbprint cookie they are my favorite..Please give your idea a try and then post for us...Emmm

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Mar 2, 2006)

callie said:
			
		

> YUM! Thanks, kadesma!!! I'm drooling just reading this recipe


You're welcome Callie. I'm glad you like the recipe. It is good..If I can get to it before the others 

kadesma


----------



## BigDog (Mar 2, 2006)

This sounds like heaven! I've gotta give it a go!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 3, 2006)

Hey Bigdog,
Thanks for the response. I hope you enjoy, if you get a chance to make the recipe.

kadesma


----------



## Dina (Mar 3, 2006)

This sounds amazing!  Just hit the print button on this one.  Thanks.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 3, 2006)

You're welcome Dina. Glad you like the recipe.


kadesma


----------



## Piccolina (Mar 3, 2006)

Kadesma, have you ever made it without the raspberry or orange liqueur? Do you think that it would turn out just as well sans the alcohol?


----------



## kadesma (Mar 4, 2006)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Kadesma, have you ever made it without the raspberry or orange liqueur? Do you think that it would turn out just as well sans the alcohol?


Piccolina,
no I've not made it without, but, I don't know why not..it's just over the berries and I'd think orange water or rose water might do just as well, even a little orange juice and maybe add a little zest to it..I think it would work.

I myself would probably like it better without..

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina (Mar 4, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Piccolina,
> no I've not made it without, but, I don't know why not..it's just over the berries and I'd think orange water or rose water might do just as well, even a little orange juice and maybe add a little zest to it..I think it would work.
> 
> I myself would probably like it better without..
> ...



Ohhhh I just love the rose water idea, Kadesma - rose is a flavour that I adore. Orange would be lovely too, thanks for those thoughts - I was pondering mint, it can be nice with raspberries and is always great with chocolate - what do you think?


----------



## kadesma (Mar 4, 2006)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Ohhhh I just love the rose water idea, Kadesma - rose is a flavour that I adore. Orange would be lovely too, thanks for those thoughts - I was pondering mint, it can be nice with raspberries and is always great with chocolate - what do you think?


Mint would be wonderful..I love chcolate and mint..If you give it a try, let me know how you like it.


kadesma


----------

